# TEiN: Revolutions Anthology - Story accepted and published



## TheEndIsNigh (Feb 11, 2016)

So, some of the "Oldie regulars" will have noticed my infrequent visits of late.

This has been due to various distractions, but chief amongst them from a writing/critiquing point of view is due to my joining a writing group in Manchester, namely :-

                               Manchester Speculative Fiction Group. 

If you're in the Manchester area they meet at MADLAB in Edge street.

This has been most beneficial and I can recommend to others that they seek out and join a local group. MSF have a system of posting pieces for critique on a drop box site and then members review them and bring their critiques to be read out and discussed at a monthly meeting.

Anyway as result of all this I have had one of my stories accepted into an anthology that they published late last year.

Please consider checking it out.

REVOLUTIONS Anthology

The group invited writers to participate in an open-submission selection for stories to be featured in the book. Over sixty stories were submitted, with seventeen of the best making it into the final copy.

*What are the Stories about?*
There are seventeen stories, falling into five categories:


* Comedy: * _ Once Upon A Time in the Northwest _ ’s pie-gladiators, and _ Gasoline Alley _ ’s Manc-Scouse war are surreal and fun.
* Future Dystopia: * there are no zombies, but down on the streets the future is grim in _The Uncertainty Principle_, _ No. 5 Passage _ , and _ Bridgewater _ , and future-noirs _ Cold Metropolis _ and _ Wrath and Duty _ .
* Horror:* _ Maketh the Man _ ,  _ Earthsong _ , and the chilling _ The Attic of Memories _ all push the right horror buttons.
* Sci-fi: *_Traveller _ and _Waterways _ are classic sci-fi ideas with great Manchester twists.
* General Weirdness: * _ Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want, The Last Drag Show On Earth, When the Sun is Dead, Toil and Trouble, _ and _ Until Further Notice _ all defy classification and show prodigious imagination and storytelling skills.
The group is considering of promoting it at Mancunicon. 

Has any one had any experience of book sales during Eastercon?

_Revolutions_ is available to purchase for Kindle or in paperback on Amazon US and Amazon UK.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 11, 2016)

Huge congrats!


----------



## millymollymo (Feb 11, 2016)

_Revolutions _sounds great, congratulations! I've heard of Manchester Speculative Fiction Group. It's doing some good things, and comes highly recommended.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 11, 2016)

Well done and good luck. 

Also, you're welcome to see if any members of the Manchester Speculative Fiction Group fancy coming onto chrons for the resources, support, or general discussion.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Feb 11, 2016)

Brian, I've mentioned the site on quite few occasions.

No one seems to have taken the bait.

I may post a link to the short story competition because some of them are into flashing.


----------



## johnnyjet (Feb 12, 2016)

The Anthology looks awesome.  So, since I don't know you very well, which author are you?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 12, 2016)

The cover looks great and it looks like an interesting mix of stories inside. Good luck with this.


----------



## Grimward (Feb 12, 2016)

But this is awesome, TEiN!  Very happy for you.  I just bought a copy, but it will be a little while before I can share my thoughts; it has to swim across the pond first, and apparently won't get here until next month...




> ...because some of them are into flashing



I suspect this phrase means something very different over here.


----------



## chopper (Feb 12, 2016)

nice one, TEiN  i've heard good stuff about Manchester SpecFic, & i've met Craig Pay elsewhere. i second your point: a good writers' group is worth its weight in ale.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 12, 2016)

On ya, TEiN. Best of luck with it.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Feb 12, 2016)

johnnyjet said:


> The Anthology looks awesome.  So, since I don't know you very well, which author are you?



There are clues - Sam Tein. And thanks for the interest



Grimward said:


> But this is awesome, TEiN!  Very happy for you.  I just bought a copy, but it will be a little while before I can share my thoughts; it has to swim across the pond first, and apparently won't get here until next month...
> 
> I suspect this phrase means something very different over here.



Flashing - The process of publically revealing something short - And thereby hangs another story.

I hope you're not disappointed.



chopper said:


> nice one, TEiN  i've heard good stuff about Manchester SpecFic, & i've met Craig Pay elsewhere. i second your point: a good writers' group is worth its weight in ale.



Chopper:- Would that be at a convention or through his writing?

I'll mention you in dispatches next time I see him.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 12, 2016)

Well done, TEiN!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 12, 2016)

"surreal & fun", eh?


----------



## Juliana (Feb 12, 2016)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Grimward (Feb 13, 2016)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> I hope you're not disappointed.



Nonsense.

(Er, you won't be taking aim with a "pie" while my nose is in the book, will you?)


----------



## Grimward (Feb 28, 2016)

Came a week early, with a £40 discount on delivered groceries (I expect that might get them to Newfoundland ) from Amazon UK.  'Scuze me, have some reading to do...


----------



## J Riff (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice, WTG, good to see you, hang in, keep it up, yeaH!


----------



## Grimward (Mar 12, 2016)

EXTREMELY MINOR SPOILER ALERT (And nothing TEiN and/or the introductory description on the web hasn't alluded to)












Maybe a third of the way thru REVOLUTIONS, and it kinda makes me want to see Manchester before it dries up, burns up, is infiltrated by restless spirits in drag or has a human reproduction limit implemented.

Seriously, enjoyable stories thusfar.  Will possibly post a review (have never reviewed a short story collection before that I can recall) when finished.  Worth the (reasonable) price!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Mar 13, 2016)

Grimward said:


> EXTREMELY MINOR SPOILER ALERT (And nothing TEiN and/or the introductory description on the web hasn't alluded to)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you're enjoying it so far Grim.


----------

